# Indoor decorating 2017 has begun!



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

My wife has already started our indoor decorating. We usually start around the middle of August but she had the urge a bit early this year. We start having guests over right after Labor Day. This is our antler chandelier decked out for the season.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks awesome!

I have two shelves in the living room and a curio cabinet in the dining room that I've left decorated for the past two years. If I don't get around to dusting them for a few weeks, it just adds to the atmosphere.


----------



## Pumpkins365 (Jul 30, 2017)

Went up two weeks ago!


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

We started but small when we got back from our vacations two weeks ago. All the shelves we're newly installed. It's a mix of new and old mostly from At Home. The shelf with the luminary and the two characters is from Bath and Body Works. My favorite piece is the jacket hanging on the wall it's an American Horror Story Coven jacket I purchased for my wife. Still have more to do and buy.





































Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Where'd you get those floating shelves, ardeleon? I've been looking for something similar.


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

Forhekset said:


> Where'd you get those floating shelves, ardeleon? I've been looking for something similar.


Purchased them at Lowe's. They have three different finishes black, white, and one they call natural wood. They aren't of the highest quality and some have come damaged or the mounting brackets crooked. Never had any trouble exchanging them. Have those new ones and two as well in my computer room. They've held up well so far. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

The Coven jacket is so cool, and I love the candle holders in the first picture! Also, I see someone else watches Shadowhunters...


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

JoyfulCrow said:


> The Coven jacket is so cool, and I love the candle holders in the first picture! Also, I see someone else watches Shadowhunters...


Thank you! Sadly where we live it's to heavy of a coat for our sorry excuse of a winter. Those candle holders were just purchased last weekend from At Home. Iirc they came in orange and purple as well. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

JoyfulCrow said:


> The Coven jacket is so cool, and I love the candle holders in the first picture! Also, I see someone else watches Shadowhunters...


Forgot to mention they have led candles in them already no flicker just solid light. The Shadowhunters is my wife I've watched a couple episodes with her. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

Pics of the led candle holders.





































Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## tcloudy13 (Jun 21, 2017)

Donna of the Dead in the laundry room. This is after he found our mummy bride in our babies nursery...baby loves the animatronics.  Couldn't be more excited for this season!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Not sure if this counts.... I bought Halloween tabletop candelabras from Grandin Road maybe 5-7 years ago. They were used once in all that time. Well I am creating a sitting room to relax in and wanted a chandelier. Why buy new when I can finally make use of those Halloween candelabras? My husband hung them up a couple weeks ago and they look awesome! I also have the palm reader sign currently available at Grandin Road hanging up in the same room. Crystal balls and tarot cards are also on display year-round.


----------



## tcloudy13 (Jun 21, 2017)

My photo didnt post. This is my husband and Donna We hid animatronics in the house and kept getting him to jump.


----------



## acanton04 (Sep 4, 2016)

These went up last week! I slowly start to drag the indoor stuff at the end of July and beginning of August. I put a raven doormat and trick or treat window clings outside, I have to wait till it cools down a bit before I can put more outdoor stuff up.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

acanton04 said:


> View attachment 452057
> View attachment 452065
> View attachment 452073
> 
> ...


love those candles with the old pics!


----------



## acanton04 (Sep 4, 2016)

Stochey said:


> love those candles with the old pics!


Thanks! I got the idea fro https://cheltenhamroad.wordpress.com/2015/08/23/spooky-halloween-candle-tutorial/, it was a super easy project took me about an hour in total. The creator googled Victorian daguerrotypes, with the exception of the photos on the candle to the left of the gold spider candle- I picked historical figures with a connection to AZ. That's Wyatt Earp to the right of the witch candle and the woman with the tatoo on her face is Olive Oatman- a woman who had a pretty tumultuous life in what is present day Wickenburg, AZ. The original creator suggested using Victorian kids or even sepia toned photos of your loved ones if you want to get fancy


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm officially in the game! Boxes are out in the spare room and it looks like a war zone, but I'm feeling pretty happy about it.  Let the decorating begin!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Bobbiejo said:


> I'm officially in the game! Boxes are out in the spare room and it looks like a war zone, but I'm feeling pretty happy about it.  Let the decorating begin!


LOVE your witches, especially the large one! Very nice!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Found all my busts today!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Since I kept most of last years indoor stuff up I only have a few upgrades to make, oh and the yearly replacement of light bulbs with colored ones. Full disclosure, I need to seriously clean first though. Husband fractured his foot and has been even less help than usual and I've had a hard time getting enthused about tidying up.









Need more of this in the house less disaster area.


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

Stochey said:


> Found all my busts today!
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=471337&d=1505100491"]
> 
> ...


Are those black cabinets!? If so they look amazing! Been debating on doing that in our home, my cabinets are the same brown as in the picture with the TV.

How are they to take care of? Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

ardeleon091 said:


> Are those black cabinets!? If so they look amazing! Been debating on doing that in our home, my cabinets are the same brown as in the picture with the TV.
> 
> How are they to take care of? Sorry for going off topic.


I loooooove them! I just moved in my newly built house on April 1st but so far... not bad at all, I notice dust just on the tops of the cabinet doors more than I did on other cabinets but that is nothing a quick dust won't fix. I really love having them.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

This is my basement bar ready for halloween. It's called the body bag.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

mrincredibletou said:


> This is my basement bar ready for halloween. It's called the body bag.


Are those your natural block walls or do you have a screen up or something? That block work really makes it look like you're in a dungeon.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Foam board! Works great


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

mrincredibletou said:


> Foam board! Works great


The Body Bag looks fantastic! what a fun place to hang out! 
Is that the Shining carpet I see?


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

I usually am totally happy with my little apartment, but now I neeeeed a basement bar to keep decorated year round. I'll take pictures tonight. I haven't put anything new up, but some of my year round stuff is out. Trying to figure out how soon is too soon to do my office. I have an office mate, so I may need to ask her.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

mrincredibletou said:


> This is my basement bar ready for halloween. It's called the body bag.


DUDE. That's awesome.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Stochey said:


> The Body Bag looks fantastic! what a fun place to hang out!
> Is that the Shining carpet I see?


You know it!


----------



## Cpt Murphy (Sep 28, 2013)

This is a good reminder for me to be on top of decorating Sept 30th. It always sneaks up on me, I get everything up by the 2nd week of October, and then it's over before I know it. BUT NOT THIS YEAR!


----------



## SusanSpooky (Jun 16, 2014)

The basement bar is amazing! I love what you did with the foam board! Looks absolutely incredible!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

mrincredibletou said:


> This is my basement bar ready for halloween. It's called the body bag.


OMG...Its freaking awesome!!!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Cpt Murphy said:


> This is a good reminder for me to be on top of decorating Sept 30th. It always sneaks up on me, I get everything up by the 2nd week of October, and then it's over before I know it. BUT NOT THIS YEAR!


YES! GO TEAM FORMER PROCRASTINATORS! NOT THIS YEAR! NOT THIS YEAR!

I hope to have most of the indoor stuff done by 9/30 and start the outside stuff about 10/6.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

More basement pics, basement is done, inside of house is done except for lighting


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

and some more:


----------



## Cpt Murphy (Sep 28, 2013)

Awesome! Lighting is everything, so I'm glad to see others who realize that


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

That looks great mrincredibletou!

I wonder what could be done about fixing the sideways pictures problem......


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

see, if I can flip them..


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Dining room is hell this year:


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Family room is a haunted forest:


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Kitchen is always a witches room


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Off kitchen is the mummy tent:


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

The den is the pirate room:


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

The living room is the circus this year. Not quite done yet:


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Entrance: not done with lighting yet:


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Your house looks awesome mrincredibletou! That big tree in your haunted forest room is really cool. Love that guy in your entrance with the skulls around him.


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

First year I got to decorate my own place


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm the middle of decorating, but wanted to show off these masks. Especially love the backlit ones!!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

hplvr17 said:


> First year I got to decorate my own place


Looks good! Very mystical!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Lukewa said:


> I'm the middle of decorating, but wanted to show off these masks. Especially love the backlit ones!!


Those backlit masks are pretty rad!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Love that usage of the skelly horse mrincredibletou would never have thought to use it indoors and I surley have the space!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

My first put together room! My fortune teller room. going to hang dollar tree candles with fishing line for the floating effect.


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

WOW Hubby was in thehospital ( bette now) so we just started dragging out the indoor decor You guys are so far ahead!! ooks awesome ~Pat


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

mrincredibletou said:


> and some more:
> View attachment 475393
> View attachment 475401
> View attachment 475409
> ...


If I may say, this is what I wanted my basement to look like since I was thirteen!! I bow to you, sir!! Thanks so much for sharing your work!


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

I actually began decorating on Aug 26, but have only just found this awesome thread! I had a mad fever to build new stuff this year, and went on a pirate-themed spree in the dining room. Bought six Jack Sparrow pos n stay skeletons (mostly because they were cheapest I could find at $40 or so each, and they all have a belt/sash and a removable wig/bandana. I built three chests and a ship's crate, all except one out of cardboard (I never tried that kind of build before, and had a ball making them!) Also found a tutorial on making a treasure chest out of pallet wood, so I figured I'd try that, too! The whole pallet project ended up costing $48, so my lovely and patient wife was happy! Our foyer and great room was decked out for Halloween on Oct 2nd, and those decorations are the ones I've been collecting for many years. I change out all the pictures in the frames and exchange all the books and videos for Halloween-related material. Some of the decorations I've had since my childhood, and some I don't put up anymore for fear of deterioration and/or accidental breaking (we have four excellent children, but some of their friends can't keep their grubby paws off the merchandise). I change all the light bulbs to the "flame shape" 40 watt bulbs that give off that lovely candle-sallow glow. That's the only thing the wife really mentions; that it's very "dim and eerie". Mwoo ha ha haa.... oh sorry. Here's some pictures!


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's a couple more, if I may--
I always wanted to go for a style of decorating that makes people look twice; the pictures in the frame or the books on the shelf seem ordinary, but they aren't, they're eerie and macabre (at least, that's what I'm aiming for) 
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I decorate my Grandma's door at her Assisted Living place every year. Most of the decor is hers, I just keep it and put it up for her.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

peek-a-boo









Skeleton peeking out from the laundry room. We have a litter box in there so the door needs to be slightly cracked for the kitties to get in and out.


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

Kelloween said:


> see, if I can flip them..
> View attachment 478921
> View attachment 478945
> View attachment 478961
> ...


Reminds me of the Son of Svengoolie set - excellent set up! I'd actually like to see the bar without the decorations.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Stochey said:


> Found all my busts today!
> 
> View attachment 471337


LOVE how you displayed these!! Perfect!


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

vinny186 said:


> Reminds me of the Son of Svengoolie set - excellent set up! I'd actually like to see the bar without the decorations.


Thank you and the decorations stay up all year long so the Bar is Horror - Halloween.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I need to get the rest of the interior spiderwebs up. ALso need to make a double layer web curtain for in front of my husband's disaster of an office. He can't close the door because of networking stuff.


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

I've never posted a movie before, and so please tell me if the link works or not. Thanks!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Malicious said:


> My first put together room! My fortune teller room. going to hang dollar tree candles with fishing line for the floating effect.
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=488273&stc=1&d=1506468799"]
> 
> ...


I would love to see the final display with floating candles. Great tarot mobile by the way!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I've enjoyed following this thread. Each year I decorate for the boy scout troop that distributes our event posters each year on Make a Difference Day. 

This was all thrown together in one morning's time by digging through purchases I've made over the last two years, most new, but a few thrift store finds here and there.

Party room entrance - (rocks were thrift store finds on two different occassions)...









I use two of these LED's that change colors - (salvaged from Skulls at Spirit Halloween) - in each "rock". I turn the first one on, then delay 5 seconds before turning the second one on. By placing each LED inside the rock on opposite ends, i get a nice color changing effect.









This is my treat table - (glass tealight holders were recent thrift store finds; they complimented the paintings nicely)...

















Unfortunately, the lighting in the room could not be altered so the effect of the tree was too subtle. Next year, I need to find a way to add softer lighting so I can turn off the overhead lights. Here's more of the effect I wanted...









The tombstone is a Hallmark candy holder, another thrift store find. When candy is accessed through the back, the eyes glow red and it says "Care for a bite? Enter at your own risk. Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha-a." I had lots of fun placing crow/ravens around the room. 









Looking at the pictures today, my husband suggested I add a half eaten cupcake between the two crows on the treat table (in the third picture). 

A volunteer made centerpieces for each table. This one is my favorite. Each pot is filled with dry beans, which makes adjusting the arrangements effortless...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Malicious said:


> My first put together room! My fortune teller room. going to hang dollar tree candles with fishing line for the floating effect.
> 
> View attachment 488273


Love the floating tarot/oracle cards! A few of us here in the forums have been wanting to do a floating tarot card mobile, similar to what we saw at Rogers Gardens, but I haven’t seen any pics yet of anyone doing it. Nice job!


----------

